# First Trailer Experiences?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright guys, I have a trailer on my wish list. I know nothing about trailers, nor about buying them. Honestly if there were a "trailer buying and specs for dummies" book, that would be the book for me!

I have a tall horse, he's 17hh at the withers so I'm guessing at least a 7 ft tall trailer ceiling? I think I want a slant load, because the straight loads look very hard to unload horses out of (what's with the half doors on the side?

I also rather have a gooseneck but since I don't have a truck at the moment (in my future also!) probably it's going to be a bumper pull.

So what did you look for when you first bought your trailer? 

What are the important things/ must haves for a trailer?

Does the trailer material/age/design matter?

Any other information you can provide. This thread isn't just for me, but for everyone that is looking to buy a trailer and has no clue.

Thanks!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Alright guys, I have a trailer on my wish list. I know nothing about trailers, nor about buying them. Honestly if there were a "trailer buying and specs for dummies" book, that would be the book for me!
> 
> I have a tall horse, he's 17hh at the withers so I'm guessing at least a 7 ft tall trailer ceiling? I think I want a slant load, because the straight loads look very hard to unload horses out of (what's with the half doors on the side?
> 
> ...


So my response is in bold. I like having a step-down trailer with the excape door, I like slant load better but straight load is good too. The only thing with straight loads is that some horses don't like to back out of them. Mine have never had a problem in my two horse trailer or in the straight load stock trailer my mom has, but you never know. Horses have a preference too!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> So my response is in bold. I like having a step-down trailer with the excape door, I like slant load better but straight load is good too. The only thing with straight loads is that some horses don't like to back out of them. Mine have never had a problem in my two horse trailer or in the straight load stock trailer my mom has, but you never know. Horses have a preference too!


Thank you for all of your answers! And yes great point. I just.. don't understand how you can get out of the escape door without falling flat on your face or getting one leg stuck out and one leg stuck in.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I know from experience that when you have a 1200lb tank panicking and jumping at you, you FIND ways to get out that door without getting stuck.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Where to start... I just would like to correct some information. The half doors are actually access doors, so you can access the front while the horse is in the trailer. The only reason people call them "escape" doors is because they haven't trained the horse to properly load. I sure as heck would not want to be in any trailer if the horse is questionable about loading or handling. The proper way to load a horse is with you standing on the outside. Then you use the access door to secure or tie the horse. 

As for a straight load being hard to unload a horse, that goes back to being able to properly load and unload a horse. Any horse can back out of a trailer. It's just when people decide its easier for the horse or themselves to let the horse turn around. If the horse is bad about backing out, it just takes a little time and patience to train them to do it. 

Now to answer some of your first questions. The type or style is just preference. Enclosed is more protective of the horse and a stock has more chance of debris going in. However, a stock will allow more air flow. Good for in the summer but not in the winter. Steel trailers are heavy but usually are cheaper to buy. Fiberglass and aluminum are more expensive to buy but are lighter and cost less in fuel to haul. Slants are easier to load and easier for the horse to load. Straight loads usually aren't as wide. 

You said you don't have a truck to haul the trailer. What are you going to use until then? Just because a vehicle can tow a trailer does not mean it can haul a horse trailer. It needs to have the proper towing capacities and equipment. It should have a transmission cooler and the proper brakes, not to mention enough power under the hood. You'll need to have a brake controller for the electric brakes in the trailer. Those vary too. Some you can set manually but can mount them pretty much anywhere. Then there are the automatic ones and the have to be mounted perfectly level and kept level. 

Just because a trailer is called a bumper pull does not mean it can be pulled with a ball on the bumper. Not all bumpers are the same. The reason they are called that is from where they attach to the vehicle, at the rear of the vehicle by the bumper. Not all bumpers are strong enough for a horse trailer, even on a truck. You should use a receiver hitch and one that is rated for the weight of the trailer. You also will probably need to install or have installed a connector for the trailer wires which is also for the brake controller. 

So you can see, getting a trailer is more than just picking out the trailer. 

One last thing. Get a bigger trailer than you think, if possible. If you want a two horse, get a three horse. A couple years down the road and a couple other horses and friends that want to ride to, you'll be glad you did. We wish we did and I hear it from many others too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks usandpets. I definitely don't plan on buying a trailer right now, just it's something I will end up buying and a truck won't be far behind. But thanks for clarifying that not just any vehicle can haul a horse. I know a lot of people (including my father) who believe if it can tow then it can handle a trailer... how wrong he is.

Thanks for clarifying everything. I still need to get knowledgeable with loading and unloading. Sky, my horse, is a pro loader. I could probably load him loose without problems but I've never learned a certain "way."

I also appreciate your advice to get something a step up than I need. Never know maybe I'll meet some people and we'll haul to shows or trials or trails together. 

Thanks!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I prefer the combo/stock trailers with removeable dividers/chest/butt bars....roomier, good ventilation, etc. Even in the winter, they are protected from most of the wind and our mares don't mind (they are out in the weather 24x7 anyway). Also, you can use a stock trailer to haul anything...we've hauled hay, furniture, lumber, etc. rather than needing a utility trailer also.
I prefer aluminum since they are much lighter and don't rust but we settled on steel since there is a big difference in the price.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

usandpets said:


> Where to start... I just would like to correct some information. The half doors are actually access doors, so you can access the front while the horse is in the trailer. The only reason people call them "escape" doors is because they haven't trained the horse to properly load. I sure as heck would not want to be in any trailer if the horse is questionable about loading or handling. The proper way to load a horse is with you standing on the outside. Then you use the access door to secure or tie the horse.
> 
> As for a straight load being hard to unload a horse, that goes back to being able to properly load and unload a horse. Any horse can back out of a trailer. It's just when people decide its easier for the horse or themselves to let the horse turn around. If the horse is bad about backing out, it just takes a little time and patience to train them to do it.
> 
> ...


 This is very true, all of this post. They are more of an access door. I never had to go in and lead a horse in. If anything when I had a horse that had never been hauled to load I ran a lunge line from horse to front of the trailer and back to lead the horse in so you never have to be in the trailer. As the horse moved forward I take up the slack. Sometimes I ran a line behind the horse to encourage them in. I would be in the rear to be able to put up the butt bar and close the door. Then go up front and secure the horse. I would do this with the escapre door shut so the horse didn't try and go out the door.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well i have a straight load, and its not bad i just tap their butts and they usally back up or i tug their tails and then they do back out. the half door is so you can get out without haveing to squish by them to get out. i and hoping to get a straight load but a 3 horse! i would like a newer one, but doesnt matter as long as its not rusted out, and would like a wall(?) thing that goes down to the floor, for the first stall...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Even if a horse is trained to load and is a saint, they can still be spooked. Horses are always unpredictable. Escape or access doors, they both serve a purpose.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

oh yea my mom opens it so i can push out if they deside to jump in and not walk which has happened a few times. mines a CM extra tall and wide so i could get by if i wanted but id rather jump through the door. its safer.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am like PaintHorseMares I like a stock or stock combo trailer. 

You can haul just about anything in them! We traded in our stock trailer for a Logan 3 horse GN. Its a beautiful trailer but I took the dividers out and I wouldn't feel right about hauling steers in it. So I am in the process right now of trading it in for a new CM 24ft. Brushbuster with a tackroom. My horses hate the dividers and even in the winter I leave the windows down(not the grates). So what's the point? LOL. Plus they leave slobber and boogers on the sides of it. The Logan is harder to keep clean and if you don't have a pole barn or something to keep them under the vinyl graphics on the sides peel and crack.

Aluminum is spendy but it seems to corresponde with the higher resale value. And if they get dull you can take them to a truck wash and have them do an acid wash that will get rid of the oxidation and grime, makes it look like new. I am not a fan of aluminum they seem to fall apart if used hard and if you haul it empty remember to keep all your gates and dividers latched or tied so they don't weaken and sag. We had an aluminum ranch trailer that rattled apart and crippled 4 bulls when the back door latch broke. The bulls somersaulted out the trailer onto a dirt road at 40mph. Good bulls aren't cheap and they don't do you any good crippled. Also I don't know if this applies to horses but if cows are cut on aluminum they can die, we call it aluminum poisoning. So make sure there are no sharp edges or wear and tear inside that could harm your horse if you go to buy a used one. But for most that just haul down the pavement to shows and lessons they are just dandy and might save some fuel money with a lighter trailer. Also if it is an aluminum skinned trailer on a steel frame, check that. There is a reaction between steel and aluminum and it can deteriorate.

I agree with mentioned earlier about getting a bigger trailer than you think you need. I haul 4 horses in a 3 horse..lol still plenty of room because the dividers are out but you get the point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> This is very true, all of this post. They are more of an access door. I never had to go in and lead a horse in. If anything when I had a horse that had never been hauled to load I ran a lunge line from horse to front of the trailer and back to lead the horse in so you never have to be in the trailer. As the horse moved forward I take up the slack. Sometimes I ran a line behind the horse to encourage them in. I would be in the rear to be able to put up the butt bar and close the door. Then go up front and secure the horse. I would do this with the escapre door shut so the horse didn't try and go out the door.


That's a really smart idea. Yeah I never understood what people did to load their horses inside of a straight load. I bet it can get really interesting and probably much easier without the dividers.



PaintHorseMares said:


> I prefer the combo/stock trailers with removeable dividers/chest/butt bars....roomier, good ventilation, etc. Even in the winter, they are protected from most of the wind and our mares don't mind (they are out in the weather 24x7 anyway). Also, you can use a stock trailer to haul anything...we've hauled hay, furniture, lumber, etc. rather than needing a utility trailer also.
> I prefer aluminum since they are much lighter and don't rust but we settled on steel since there is a big difference in the price.


Yeah that's very true, I will definitely keep that in mind.



SorrelHorse said:


> Even if a horse is trained to load and is a saint, they can still be spooked. Horses are always unpredictable. Escape or access doors, they both serve a purpose.


Very true



COWCHICK77 said:


> I am like PaintHorseMares I like a stock or stock combo trailer.
> 
> You can haul just about anything in them! We traded in our stock trailer for a Logan 3 horse GN. Its a beautiful trailer but I took the dividers out and I wouldn't feel right about hauling steers in it. So I am in the process right now of trading it in for a new CM 24ft. Brushbuster with a tackroom. My horses hate the dividers and even in the winter I leave the windows down(not the grates). So what's the point? LOL. Plus they leave slobber and boogers on the sides of it. The Logan is harder to keep clean and if you don't have a pole barn or something to keep them under the vinyl graphics on the sides peel and crack.
> 
> ...


Ack.. poor bulls. Yeah everything has a chance of breaking down unfortunately but I do like the idea of no dividers and definitely will get one that holds more horses than I have  Thanks


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

See inline!



Skyseternalangel said:


> Alright guys, I have a trailer on my wish list. I know nothing about trailers, nor about buying them. Honestly if there were a "trailer buying and specs for dummies" book, that would be the book for me!
> 
> *I have a tall horse, he's 17hh at the withers so I'm guessing at least a 7 ft tall trailer ceiling? I think I want a slant load, because the straight loads look very hard to unload horses out of (what's with the half doors on the side?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> See inline!


Wow!! Thank you for all the amazing information! 7.5 feet.. gotcha! Yeah he's a big big boy haha! 

I will definitely double check with the HF before purchasing but this won't be for some time 

Thank you so much, everyone has been so enlightening!


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

My first trailer was a cute little older Kieffer Built ('91). I bought it in 2006, so was leery about the age at first, but my dad went with to purchase and we bought it from the original dealer who had sold it in '91, it had had the same owner the whole time who came back annually to have the bearings re-packed and electrical checked, etc. Before I got it they had re-done the floor and put brand new mats in it.

It was a 2 horse slant load bumper pull, it was steel with a fiberglass roof, and although it was a slant with dividers, it was built like a stock trailer with the open slat windows (I had fiberglass inserts for winter). It had a very small tack room, which was my main complaint about it, the tack room had a stallion wall between the horses in it, but not a solid wall, so the hay and shavings from the horse area would blow forward onto my tack, which would not be a huge deal if I wasn't so dang allergic to hay!

It was 7' tall and was roomy enough for my 15.3hh claustrophobic mare, and we hauled a friend's Clydesdale cross in there all the time, and several times hauled a friend's 17hh TB mare with no problem at all. 

I bought it for $3800 and sold it for $3500 6 years later, can't really beat that  I got a new trailer because I wanted something roomier, with a bigger tack room, I got a warmblood sized Titan Avalanche III with a ramp and the swing out saddle rack/blanket bars. I LOVE it, it's so roomy and while it's a bit wider than the Kieffer, it is actually easier to park and drive because it's much steadier on the road, it weighs less too because of the galvanized steel rather than the heavy stuff.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Make sure you take someone who knows about horse trailers with you. I have experience with trailers, but I already told my dad he is coming when I buy my first trailer in a couple months. I helped redo floors and body work on trailers and can rewire an whole trailer by my self. I do most of our trailer repairs.

We used a bumper pull stock trailer. It's extra tall and extra heavy, a lot of trucks can't handle it plus 3 horses. We also do lots of camping trips, so the open space in side can turn into feed food, we can haul any size of horse, up to about 18 hands tall. It's a 4 horse trailer, but normally only haul 3 horses. 

Now, since I'm 19, have my own truck and want to show more I'm getting a smaller trailer. My truck can't handle my Dad's trailer and really his truck can't either. I'm looking at getting me a straight load 2 horse bumper pull. This will be my first trailer, I'm an college student by need something I can haul easy if I ever need to haul more than 2 horses have my dad's trailer. My little truck can handle an two horse once I pull electric brakes on it, plus I can borrow a truck that can handle it better. The thing is since I'm very knowledge able in repairing trailers, plus have my dad their to help I'm getting something that needs fix up, if I can get it cheap. I'm willing to replace wires, and the floor. The frame is what I'm really looking at being in good shape. Also make sure I have a window that opens in the front and escape doors. I will be adding electric brakes to truck and trailer. I will be hauling two barrel horses or two trail horses. 

With you not having no experience, I would make sure to take someone who knows about horse trailers, get the truck you will pull with first that to know your limits. Make sure all the light wires are good, the floor and frame. I will check tires too. I also agree getting one horse bigger than you need. Another good reason is you can always haul hay in the empty stall, instead of getting all gear covered in hay. You will find a way to tie it where it would move and your horse can't reach.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd say start with any trailer that fits your horse and is safe. After awhile of loading your horse, hauling it, using it, you will know want you like and don't like, what your horse likes & doesn't like and your next purchase should be the best one.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Spotted Image said:


> With you not having no experience, I would make sure to take someone who knows about horse trailers, get the truck you will pull with first that to know your limits. Make sure all the light wires are good, the floor and frame. I will check tires too. I also agree getting one horse bigger than you need. Another good reason is you can always haul hay in the empty stall, instead of getting all gear covered in hay. You will find a way to tie it where it would move and your horse can't reach.


I definitely will!! I wish I had my own truck.. I'm the same age as you :lol:

That's also a great point, I didn't think of hauling hay in the trailer either.. that would be awesome for the future, thanks for all the great tips!



waresbear said:


> I'd say start with any trailer that fits your horse and is safe. After awhile of loading your horse, hauling it, using it, you will know want you like and don't like, what your horse likes & doesn't like and your next purchase should be the best one.


That is a good point. I've been in other people's trucks when they've hauled so I have an idea of how it feels but being in the driver's seat will be a lot different. I do know I don't feel comfortable with straight loads. I just don't know what to do with myself to get the horse in if they're having trouble whereas slant is much easier to tie them safely, and then slide the divider closed.

But yeah I'll definitely bring a knowledgeable friend with for both truck AND trailer purchases since I'm new to both.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse box trailer.*

hiya i have a small box called a ford transit mk4 its a 3.5 tonner and i laod them both faceing foward.
it has 2 ramps 1 rear 1 side so you load from the back and out the front. the partition goes down the centure and can be moved wide or narrow.
i made an adaption were i welded box iron drilled it out and the partition goes side ways so my show cart goes in first then the partition then the pony stands on the back and off loads off the back ramp.
tammy use to travle on the off side and tricky on the near side as to the weight and the camber of the road.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh how cool! What a great idea; allowing space for your driving cart too


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse box trailer*



Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh how cool! What a great idea; allowing space for your driving cart too


 in my albums you can see a four wheeled cart in my horse box this picture was taken after a paint job in 2000.


----------

